# First Bomb!



## Gixene (Aug 8, 2017)

First, special thank you to @huffer33 for being the first to bomb me here on Puff.com! I posted in the "What Did You Smoke Today? (Non-Habanos)" thread posting a picture. I mentioned that I smoked a Padilla Cazadores for the first time and that I felt like it would be an especially great cigar with some age. In fact, I've never had the pleasure of enjoying any aged cigar!

@huffer33 offered to mail a couple of Padillas that have been aged. I expected nothing more. Though when I opened the package there was more! There's a Drew Estate, Hoyo De Monterrey, Gran Habano and an Oliva. All which I've not yet had before! Even more, one of my favorites this far is the 5 Vegas Classic. He sent me one of those too! I have a 'ROTT' Black Pearl, but it will be great comparing an aged cigar and 'ROTT' cigar side by side.

All of these cigars are aged around 3 years I do believe. What a treat! Being new to cigar smoking, an aged cigar is a luxury that would take a while to experience as we all know. I truely appreciate this kind gesture and will be sure I bomb someone else and carry on this wonderful tradition amongst the Puff community!

Thank you very much @huffer33, you are awesome! I can't wait to enjoy these aged cigars!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Beautiful assortment. Enjoy and a toast to buffer 33!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice! That Oliva V and the DE Liga are the true gems, IMHO.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Cheers bud - I remember what it was like trying to get ahead of the supply/demand aging curve starting out. Enjoy.


----------



## Maxh92 (Dec 2, 2016)

You'll enjoy that Oliva. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixene (Aug 8, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Nice! That Oliva V and the DE Liga are the true gems, IMHO.


I've seen great things out there about these as well! A couple of these I think are a Medium-Full cigar, which I also haven't had. I think a step up from Medium cigars to an aged Medium-Full will be perfect.



huffer33 said:


> Cheers bud - I remember what it was like trying to get ahead of the supply/demand aging curve starting out. Enjoy.


Yes! Getting ahead of the supply/demand curve is difficult. I can't thank you enough!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

and....ya managed to ruin another one.... great hit!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Looking good and nice move @huffer33!
I remember my first Bomb. It made me feel like I officially made it into the club. 
Those Black Pearl don't get much press on here but I really like the Morado (not Maduro) version. I find them to he horrible ROTT but fantastic with about 5-6 moths or more on them. They have an oreo cookie like sweetness that builds to a delicious grand finale in the final third. 
Enjoy!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

NightFish said:


> Looking good and nice move @*huffer33*!
> I remember my first Bomb. It made me feel like I officially made it into the club.
> Those Black Pearl don't get much press on here but I really like the Morado (not Maduro) version. I find them to he horrible ROTT but fantastic with about 5-6 moths or more on them. They have an oreo cookie like sweetness that builds to a delicious grand finale in the final third.
> Enjoy!


Thanks -

The BP, Vegas 5, and Gran Habano I thought would show what can happen to really affordable cigars given some time. Especially the latter which IMO is a very good value cigar with some rest.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Good on you @huffer33!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

huffer33 said:


> Thanks -
> 
> The BP, Vegas 5, and Gran Habano I thought would show what can happen to really affordable cigars given some time. Especially the latter which IMO is a very good value cigar with some rest.


I have some 5 Vegas that have the exact same band as the 5 Vegas Classic but they say Gran Reserva where the others say Classic. I think they're rolled with the same tobacco but they just changed the name from Gran Reserva to Classic some years ago. Mine that say Gran Reserva are really good sweet and creamy smokes. I don't know how old they are or when they made the name change but they're way better than a 2-3 dollar cigar should be. I have a stash of Classics put away in hopes that they materialize into the same great smoke after a nice long rest. Time will tell ...

If anybody out there knows when 5 Vegs made the name change from Gran Reserva to Classic please let me know. I'd love to find out how old these suckers are.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Great job @huffer33


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

NightFish said:


> I have some 5 Vegas that have the exact same band as the 5 Vegas Classic but they say Gran Reserva where the others say Classic. I think they're rolled with the same tobacco but they just changed the name from Gran Reserva to Classic some years ago. Mine that say Gran Reserva are really good sweet and creamy smokes. I don't know how old they are or when they made the name change but they're way better than a 2-3 dollar cigar should be. I have a stash of Classics put away in hopes that they materialize into the same great smoke after a nice long rest. Time will tell ...
> 
> If anybody out there knows when 5 Vegs made the name change from Gran Reserva to Classic please let me know. I'd love to find out how old these suckers are.


I think they are different, at least going back a dozen years I've had them.

I have an old Limitada sole survivor with the white label - they were great sticks.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Well done @huffer33 . I agree Limitada was a really good blend. Miami was too.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Very Cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

